# TRAD SUNNY NISMO B12 sentra TV Commercial



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

look what i found in you tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CXSA_Ahf7Q

i think i'm crying now!!!

i love my b12


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

excellent link!

u can tell that sunny is the pimp daddy of all b12 sedans 
nice find!


----------

